
  Oh, By the way: The Palm Pre phones home with your location  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/08/12/oh-by-the-way-the-palm-pre-phones-home-with-your-location/
======
DanielStraight
I think this settles my decision to consider only Android when deciding
whether to get a smart phone. If Android is doing something I don't like,
well, I'll just change it and recompile. I've said before that if there is any
DRM, you don't own it. I think now it may be time to say what GNU and the FSF
have been saying all along: if you can't control it, you don't own it. If you
can't take it apart and put it back together however you like, _you don't own
it_.

------
jpwagner
discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=758787>

------
byoung2
That sounds like something Apple would do. I think they should be more upfront
about it, and set the default to "disabled" like most other phones with GPS
do. While it would be very useful to know where people are and what programs
they are using, this should be weighed against the (arguably) more important
privacy concern.

~~~
jmtulloss
It is disabled by default, you have to explicitly enable it when you first use
the phone.

~~~
teeja
Does it explicitly tell you want it's going to be sending on a daily basis?

~~~
jmtulloss
For the location stuff, yes.

~~~
dickwad
I don't have a pre, but I want to get to the bottom of this. The interwebs is
saying that this is enabled by default, not by user prompt. Can you clear up
my confusion? It's a propmt when you first turn on the phone? Does the carrier
maybe turn it on before sending the phone (for some carriers) causing the
confusion?

